# San Pellegrino



## Null (Dec 4, 2011)

Recently I gave San Pellegrino water a try, and now I can't get enough of it. I have buying cases of it in the glass bottles! I am curious how many others loves this stuff, do you ever drink it while enjoying your smoke, and what do you mix it with (if anything)? Personally I like it by itself and also sometimes mix it with scotch.


----------



## cheese (Dec 26, 2009)

I buy the cases of glass bottles at Sam's Club for about $12/case. I drink it straight, with some fresh lime or sometimes Torani passion fruit syrup and a splash of creme. mmmm....


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Ah yes, I'm in love with San Pellegrino too!

By itself, with a slice of lime thrown in or with scotch, it's always good stuff!


----------



## Deviate (Jan 2, 2012)

Since I can't have beer or booze anymore (or at least anything I'd _want_ to drink), Pellegrino is now my drink of choice when at a bar. Makes me feel like less of a free-loader while I'm up there throwing darts. Pellegrino also does quite a bit to support the culinary arts with scholarships, cooking contests for culinary students, etc. Given that I've taken advantage of them in that regard, I think the least I can do is purchase their tasty beverages.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Big fan i drink it all the time had a few bottles freeze in the fridge a while back. Went away for a few days they froze not pretty what a mess thin bottle just explodes glass and water all over.


----------



## stogiesn69 (Dec 28, 2011)

I like it with a lime. I used Pellegrino to give up soda a long time ago, just garbage calories. Now I buy it by the case at Costco, just a nice way to switch it up and add to just the regular flat water I drink. Good stuff.


----------



## yellowv (Dec 24, 2011)

I love it. Just drink it as is.


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

San Pelligrino or Appollinaris (it was the brand of choice when I lived in Germany) on ice is divine.

Favorite options:

Add a splash of gin for a twist on the G&T

Toss in a mint leaf and squeeze of lemon

Add blood orange juice


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

I drink mine with a splash of gin when I am not drinking beer.


----------



## Vitulla (Aug 6, 2011)

San Pellegrino and Grey Goose is great too

Always a bottle in my fridge. Just don't drink a bottle a day, all bubbly water has a lot of sodium.


----------



## ginomontreal (Sep 1, 2011)

It's one of the best sparkly mineral water I would say


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

I haven't tried the glass bottles of water yet, but I do drink the cans of the orange and lemon, the lemon is. Y favorite, and goes well with a smoke, IMHO.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

I LOVE that stuff. Wedge of lime with some ice = best drink on a warm day.


----------

